# One more reason I hate watching soccer...



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2010)

You have to wait so long for someone to actually score that when it happens it turns announcers into gibbering idiots...

YouTube - maradona-messi run


----------



## Andy (Jun 25, 2010)

lol Come again? He sounds like a gobbling turkey when he is saying "Goal,Goal,Goal..."

lol someone needs to give that guy some light taps on the back, he's skipping.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2010)

Precisely.

Some guy on the radio (a US source, by the way) yesterday was getting all excited musing about what would happen if the US makes it to the final round of the World Cup or (gasp) actually won. His theory was that Americans like to be winners or they won't bother and if they could actually start winning soccer would become just as popular in the States as in other parts of the world.

No it wouldn't. It won't in Canada either. The only people watching in North America (well, maybe Mexico, what do I know?) are immigrants who grew up with nothing else to get excited about (I mean cricket? please...). Look at hockey: US teams have won many of the Stanley Cups over the past decade but they're still struggling to bring people to the rinks in most cities.

One of my sisters, who grew up in England, wrote: 
_But the constant ebb and flow of the game is what makes it so intriguing David. You and I really need to sit down and watch a game some day. Or give yourself a real treat and come and watch me play one day ..._​My reply: 
_You mean like the constant ebb and flow of blades of grass on your lawn on a hot,muggy, almost airless summer day? That ebb and flow? Yep. For raw excitement, that is hard to beat._

_As for sitting down and watching a game, there's a very fine line between watching soccer and having a nap._​


----------



## Andy (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree. America has their Football and Baseball.  The only time soccer will ever be popular is in school.  America likes to be winners or they don't bother? lol  Hmm interesting.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 25, 2010)

> America likes to be winners or they don't bother? lol



Sounds about right


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2010)

Isn't that pretty much true of any nationality?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 25, 2010)

Sure, but the US is usually #1 anyway, e.g:



> Compared with currency from Brazil, Canada, China and Japan, U.S. bills had the highest percentage of cocaine, with 90 percent of 234 bank notes contaminated. Canada followed with 85 percent and Brazil with 80 percent. China and Japan had the lowest, with 20 and 12 percent respectively.
> 
> 90 percent of U.S. bills carry traces of cocaine - CNN.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2010)

Woo hoo!! We're #2! We're #2!


----------



## Andy (Jun 25, 2010)

Those are pretty "high" percentages...:funny:...groan.  Actually that may mean that USA is more wasteful. Leaving all that behind. Tsk tsk


----------



## Kiki (Jun 26, 2010)

Ohh David , it's much worst here in Japan.  It's a shame to tell about these Japanese idiots.  They don't sleep just to watch the soccer game.  When Japan won vs. England.....of my God.....all the japanese tv channels..........its all about the soccer game airing it again and again from morning till evening.  You can see almost all the announcers, watchers, cheers......they act , sound , look like crazy.  Some are shouting , yelling, that Japan won, some are crying, hugging (what's so serious about it? ) Some  stay overnight outside in the streets or so just to wait for the result of the game.  Why outside?  Coz they are afraid they might fall asleep.  (Why not go inside and watch the tv huh).......How I wish to watch news about politics, economics or anything except sports specially soccer that really sucks..I hate it very very much.


----------



## gooblax (Jun 26, 2010)

Boo!  :lies:
I can't make excuses for whoever hired the turkey commentator, but this thread is so full of lies that I don't know where to begin.  (Riots and public disturbances are of course not cool, but the sport is)
Soccer = Awesome. (And Brazil for the 2010 WC!!!)


----------



## Daniel (Jun 26, 2010)

Of course, your post triggered a new page, making you point to almost nothing


----------



## gooblax (Jun 26, 2010)

That's not fair!  Having now called my own display name and avatar a lie, I must retreat. Although not before pointing out that Yoshi's egg in my avatar looks somewhat like a soccer ball


----------



## Daniel (Jun 27, 2010)

> I must retreat.



Don't forget to take your football with you


----------



## gooblax (Jun 27, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Don't forget to take your football with you


 That's ok, I'm sure everyone secretly enjoys it, so I'll just leave it for the time being. You can thank me later


----------



## Daniel (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks. I enjoyed deflating the ball for easy disposal.


----------



## gooblax (Jun 27, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Thanks. I enjoyed deflating the ball for easy disposal.


Not as simple as one might think...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=628nZk3v_sg&feature=related


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 27, 2010)

OK. I recant. I find watching grass grow and paint dry thrilling too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 27, 2010)

gooblax said:


> Not as simple as one might think...


 
Unlike the dog, Daniel probably has access to a knife and fork.


----------



## gooblax (Jun 27, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> OK. I recant. I find watching grass grow and paint dry thrilling too.


That's lucky, since there's often plenty of grass on the soccer field.  And if there's not, as in the case of Australian pitches, you'll actually be able to plant the grass seeds yourself!  Then I'm sure if you ask nicely, they'll let you paint the lines on the field.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 27, 2010)

Whew! After just reading all that, I need a nap.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't understand soccer. Why do people freak out and stampede each other to pieces? It doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe the spectators forget that they are human beings and not animals..    I never understood cricket, runs overs and innings?????????  at least in soccer when the ball goes in the back of the net its a GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------

